# [Dell] Win7 Reinstall-DVD Key rausfischen ?



## Astrong (19. April 2011)

servus,

ich habe seid heute ein Dell Latitude 5520 und dort ist Win7 x64 Pro drauf nur möche ich eine saubere Installation haben, da dort bereits massig Kleinscheiss drauf installiert ist.
Ich besitze eine untouched Win7 x64 Pro DVD und woltle damit das Ding formatieren nur ist mir leider zu spät aufgefallen, dass am Notebook-Boden garkein Key aufgeklebt ist.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit von dieser Dell-Win7-Reinstall DVD den Key rauszukopieren?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2011)

Wenn du das teil mit Windows im Laden regulär gekauft hast müßte ja irgendwo ein Key sein


----------



## Astrong (19. April 2011)

Es handelt sich um ein Firmennotebook, welches bei uns vom Einkauf direkt bei Dell bestellt wurde. Das die 5520 Serie wird seid 2 Wochen erst produziert.

Nein ein Key war nirgends drauf.


----------



## mae1cum77 (19. April 2011)

Du kannst das mit dem PC-WELT-FixWindowsCDKey (PC-WELT-FixWindowsCDKey | PC-WELT Praxis) auslesen. Der Key wird als Textdatei auf dem Desktop abgelegt.
MfG


----------



## Astrong (19. April 2011)

Sehr geil!

Hat funktioniert:   

-DVD rein
-Setup isnstalliert -> schwupps   txt aufm Desktop mit Key drin


----------



## mae1cum77 (19. April 2011)

Gibt doch für alles ein Tool.


----------



## Astrong (20. April 2011)

Hmm nur schade, dass der Key nicht funktioniert.
Er meldet "Dies scheint ein standard-Key zu sein und ist ungültig"...


----------



## grue (21. April 2011)

Der Key aus der Dell-DVD ist wahrscheinlich ein OEM-Key, der mit einer "normalen" DVD nicht funktioniert. Versuch mal die Dell-DVD. Eigentlich sollte da auch nur Win7 drauf sein und nicht der "Kleinscheiß". Könnte sich sogar als vorteilhaft erweisen, wenn Dell die Treiber da schon mit eingearbeitet hat.


----------



## inzpekta (21. April 2011)

Versuch mal folgendes:

Win 7 installieren, die Keyeingabe überspringen.

regedit und zu 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup\OOBE 

Den Wert des Eintrags MediaBootInstall auf 0 ändern.

Dann Start->Programme->Zubehör-> Eingabeaufforderung RECHTSKLICK-als Administrator ausführen
Den Befehl slmgr -rearm eingeben. Bis zur Reaktion kann es etwas dauern...
Neustart

Nach Neustart und Anmeldung Start->RECHTSKLICK auf Computer-Eigenschaften
Unten den Punkt Productkey ändern anklicken und den Anweisungen folgen und Windows aktivieren.

Aber wenn Du eine Win7 Pro DVD hast, hat die keine eigene Nummer?


----------



## Astrong (29. April 2011)

Servus, ja das probiere ich mal bem nächsten re-install.

Im übrigen: ja, die Dell-DVD ist eine untouched bzw. ohne Zusatz von Software & Treibern. Es liest sich nur sau blöd "Re-Installations-DVD" ... klingt fast wie Recovery :p


----------

